# Green Chili Hominy



## Raine (Jan 21, 2005)

Green Chili Hominy

White Hominy, drained, reserving half the juice 4 Cans    (I 
only used two and used yellow)
Bacon 1 Pound
Diced Onions 2 Cups
Sour Cream 1 Cup
Sharp Cheddar Cheese 1/2  Pound   (I put 
all of this in the main and used extra on top)

Green Chilies to Taste

Preheat oven to 325

Crisp fry bacon, remove. Saute onions in grease till soft.  Heat 
hominy in sauspan and add reserved juice, sour cream and add the 
cheese.  When cheese melts add onions, half of the peppers and   of 
the bacon. Mix, pour into a 9x13 pan. Sprinkle with remaining bacon, 
peppers and cheese. Bake 15 minutes until cheese melts.


----------

